# Pinochet = scum



## Tommy Tainant

40 Years Ago, This Chilean Exile Warned Us About the Shock Doctrine. Then He Was Assassinated.

Friend of Reagan and Thatcher. Murdering gangster.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Tommy Tainant said:


> 40 Years Ago, This Chilean Exile Warned Us About the Shock Doctrine. Then He Was Assassinated.
> 
> Friend of Reagan and Thatcher. Murdering gangster.



There are a lot of bad politicians, and in Latin America more than usual. 

Often power politicians see their own power as the most important, and not the people they serve.


----------



## Tehon

frigidweirdo said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 40 Years Ago, This Chilean Exile Warned Us About the Shock Doctrine. Then He Was Assassinated.
> 
> Friend of Reagan and Thatcher. Murdering gangster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are a lot of bad politicians, and in Latin America more than usual.
> 
> Often power politicians see their own power as the most important, and not the people they serve.
Click to expand...

And sometimes the power politician is backed by an even greater power, which is who they truly represent. More than usual in Latin America.


----------



## xband

Tommy Tainant said:


> 40 Years Ago, This Chilean Exile Warned Us About the Shock Doctrine. Then He Was Assassinated.
> 
> Friend of Reagan and Thatcher. Murdering gangster.



That brings back a memory and also a President of Chile named Allende who got assassinated probably by Pinochet and his goons.


----------



## Meathead

xband said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 40 Years Ago, This Chilean Exile Warned Us About the Shock Doctrine. Then He Was Assassinated.
> 
> Friend of Reagan and Thatcher. Murdering gangster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That brings back a memory and also a President of Chile named Allende who got assassinated probably by Pinochet and his goons.
Click to expand...

Saved the country from Chavez-styled bankruptcy he did.


----------



## Tehon

Meathead said:


> xband said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 40 Years Ago, This Chilean Exile Warned Us About the Shock Doctrine. Then He Was Assassinated.
> 
> Friend of Reagan and Thatcher. Murdering gangster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That brings back a memory and also a President of Chile named Allende who got assassinated probably by Pinochet and his goons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Saved the country from Chavez-styled bankruptcy he did.
Click to expand...

You don't know that.


----------



## xband

Tehon said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xband said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 40 Years Ago, This Chilean Exile Warned Us About the Shock Doctrine. Then He Was Assassinated.
> 
> Friend of Reagan and Thatcher. Murdering gangster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That brings back a memory and also a President of Chile named Allende who got assassinated probably by Pinochet and his goons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Saved the country from Chavez-styled bankruptcy he did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't know that.
Click to expand...


Allende assassinated and General Pinochet usurps power. If A = B and B = C then A = C.


----------



## Meathead

Tehon said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xband said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 40 Years Ago, This Chilean Exile Warned Us About the Shock Doctrine. Then He Was Assassinated.
> 
> Friend of Reagan and Thatcher. Murdering gangster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That brings back a memory and also a President of Chile named Allende who got assassinated probably by Pinochet and his goons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Saved the country from Chavez-styled bankruptcy he did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't know that.
Click to expand...

You haven't the slightest clue, have you?


----------



## Tehon

xband said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xband said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 40 Years Ago, This Chilean Exile Warned Us About the Shock Doctrine. Then He Was Assassinated.
> 
> Friend of Reagan and Thatcher. Murdering gangster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That brings back a memory and also a President of Chile named Allende who got assassinated probably by Pinochet and his goons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Saved the country from Chavez-styled bankruptcy he did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Allende assassinated and General Pinochet usurps power. If A = B and B = C then A = C.
Click to expand...

Chavez ≠ Allende


----------



## Tehon

Meathead said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xband said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 40 Years Ago, This Chilean Exile Warned Us About the Shock Doctrine. Then He Was Assassinated.
> 
> Friend of Reagan and Thatcher. Murdering gangster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That brings back a memory and also a President of Chile named Allende who got assassinated probably by Pinochet and his goons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Saved the country from Chavez-styled bankruptcy he did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You haven't the slightest clue, have you?
Click to expand...

If you could justify your comment I'm guessing you would.


----------



## PurpleOwl

Meathead said:


> xband said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 40 Years Ago, This Chilean Exile Warned Us About the Shock Doctrine. Then He Was Assassinated.
> 
> Friend of Reagan and Thatcher. Murdering gangster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That brings back a memory and also a President of Chile named Allende who got assassinated probably by Pinochet and his goons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Saved the country from Chavez-styled bankruptcy he did.
Click to expand...

Thats like saying hitler helped end poverty


----------



## Meathead

Tehon said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xband said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 40 Years Ago, This Chilean Exile Warned Us About the Shock Doctrine. Then He Was Assassinated.
> 
> Friend of Reagan and Thatcher. Murdering gangster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That brings back a memory and also a President of Chile named Allende who got assassinated probably by Pinochet and his goons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Saved the country from Chavez-styled bankruptcy he did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You haven't the slightest clue, have you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you could justify your comment I'm guessing you would.
Click to expand...

It's pointless trying to justify anything to a clueless hack. We both know that.


----------



## xband

Meathead said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xband said:
> 
> 
> 
> That brings back a memory and also a President of Chile named Allende who got assassinated probably by Pinochet and his goons.
> 
> 
> 
> Saved the country from Chavez-styled bankruptcy he did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You haven't the slightest clue, have you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you could justify your comment I'm guessing you would.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's pointless trying to justify anything to a clueless hack. We both know that.
Click to expand...


Bore markings means rifling marks on the bullet after fired that are distinctive to the gun. There is also the distinctive firing pin mark on the shell casing.


----------



## Mousterian

The USA has a long history of supporting tyrannical, ultra-rightist regimes all over the world, but especially in South America.


----------



## xband

Mousterian said:


> The USA has a long history of supporting tyrannical, ultra-rightist regimes all over the world, but especially in South America.



Simon Bolivar, ! Ole Ole !


----------



## Meathead

xband said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saved the country from Chavez-styled bankruptcy he did.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You haven't the slightest clue, have you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you could justify your comment I'm guessing you would.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's pointless trying to justify anything to a clueless hack. We both know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bore markings means rifling marks on the bullet after fired that are distinctive to the gun. There is also the distinctive firing pin mark on the shell casing.
Click to expand...

"Bore" is also the past tense of the verb "bear". The classified information that the Beast shared with everybody is unlikely to have the "bore markings" you described but can very believably bear markings of classification.

Get it? It's used a a verb in the quote, not an adjective.


----------



## Meathead

Mousterian said:


> The USA has a long history of supporting tyrannical, ultra-rightist regimes all over the world, but especially in South America.


Central and South Americans have a long history of supporting extremist regimes of all sorts, and the USSR the ultra-left.

Reagan/Thatcher made it bedtime for the USSR and they are far fewer these days. That's called success.


----------



## xband

Meathead said:


> xband said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't know that.
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't the slightest clue, have you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you could justify your comment I'm guessing you would.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's pointless trying to justify anything to a clueless hack. We both know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bore markings means rifling marks on the bullet after fired that are distinctive to the gun. There is also the distinctive firing pin mark on the shell casing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Bore" is also the past tense of the verb "bear". The classified information that the Beast shared with everybody is unlikely to have the "bore markings" you described but can very believably bear markings of classification.
> 
> Get it? It's used a a verb in the quote, not an adjective.
Click to expand...


Probably means the same thing in Jolly Ole England. Boar is an adult male bear and also an adult male hog. Bore is the inside diameter of the barrel of a gun.


----------



## PurpleOwl

Meathead said:


> Mousterian said:
> 
> 
> 
> The USA has a long history of supporting tyrannical, ultra-rightist regimes all over the world, but especially in South America.
> 
> 
> 
> Central and South Americans have a long history of supporting extremist regimes of all sorts, and the USSR the ultra-left.
> 
> Reagan/Thatcher made it bedtime for the USSR and they are far fewer these days. That's called success.
Click to expand...

Reagan supported slavery, colonialism, and genocidal fascists like pinochet the contra and the taliban while the USSR supported equality and self determination for all people. Thats what you call success?


----------



## Tehon

Meathead said:


> Mousterian said:
> 
> 
> 
> The USA has a long history of supporting tyrannical, ultra-rightist regimes all over the world, but especially in South America.
> 
> 
> 
> Central and South Americans have a long history of supporting extremist regimes of all sorts, and the USSR the ultra-left.
> 
> Reagan/Thatcher made it bedtime for the USSR and they are far fewer these days. That's called success.
Click to expand...

It's called imperialism.


----------



## Meathead

At this time I'm either dealing with a bunch of whinging Poms or sleepless whiny Americans.

The USSR collapsed and that was the pretty much the end of coups in much of the world, even Latin America.


----------



## gipper

Tommy Tainant said:


> 40 Years Ago, This Chilean Exile Warned Us About the Shock Doctrine. Then He Was Assassinated.
> 
> Friend of Reagan and Thatcher. Murdering gangster.


Hey Tammy, why is it leftists are very good at condemning right wing dictators (of which there are few), but never condemn left wing dictators, of which there are many?

In fact, many leftists COMMEND left wing dictators. 

Do you see the hypocrisy?


----------



## Two Thumbs

blah blah blah

socialism good, freedom bad

we get it, you hate being free


----------



## Tehon

Meathead said:


> At this time I'm either dealing with a bunch of whinging Poms or sleepless whiny Americans.
> 
> The USSR collapsed and that was the pretty much the end of coups in much of the world, even Latin America.





Meathead said:


> The USSR collapsed and that was the pretty much the end of coups in much of the world, even Latin America.



Iraq , Afghanistan, Ukraine, Honduras, Libya and currently Syria. Clueless moron.


----------



## Meathead

Tehon said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> At this time I'm either dealing with a bunch of whinging Poms or sleepless whiny Americans.
> 
> The USSR collapsed and that was the pretty much the end of coups in much of the world, even Latin America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> The USSR collapsed and that was the pretty much the end of coups in much of the world, even Latin America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Iraq , Afghanistan, Ukraine, Honduras, Libya and currently Syria. Clueless moron.
Click to expand...

You have no idea what a "coup" is, do you? Ignorance is not the greatest of sins. Pretending you understand what you clearly cannot is worse. Suggesting that Allende's policies would not have bankrupt Chile is downright vacuous in light of history, especially that of Latin America.

Socialism can only work in small homogeneous wealth-producing states like those in Northern Europe. It has been a complete catastrophe everywhere else.

Trust me kid, I'm out of your league.


----------



## Tehon

Meathead said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> At this time I'm either dealing with a bunch of whinging Poms or sleepless whiny Americans.
> 
> The USSR collapsed and that was the pretty much the end of coups in much of the world, even Latin America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> The USSR collapsed and that was the pretty much the end of coups in much of the world, even Latin America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Iraq , Afghanistan, Ukraine, Honduras, Libya and currently Syria. Clueless moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no idea what a "coup" is, do you? Ignorance is not the greatest of sins. Pretending you understand what you clearly cannot is worse. Suggesting that Allende's policies would not have bankrupt Chile is downright vacuous in light of history, especially that of Latin America.
> 
> Socialism can only work in small homogeneous wealth-producing states like those in Northern Europe. It has been a complete catastrophe everywhere else.
> 
> Trust me kid, I'm out of your league.
Click to expand...




Meathead said:


> You have no idea what a "coup" is, do you?



It's the illegal overthrow of a government. Now go ahead and impress me with all of your knowledge.


----------



## Meathead

Tehon said:


> It's the illegal overthrow of a government. Now go ahead and impress me with all of your knowledge.


Read, post some sensible and then we can discuss it. Until then it is patently useless.

We are not at the same level.


----------



## Tehon

Meathead said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the illegal overthrow of a government. Now go ahead and impress me with all of your knowledge.
> 
> 
> 
> Read, post some sensible and then we can discuss it. Until then it is patently useless.
> 
> We are not at the same level.
Click to expand...




Meathead said:


> We are not at the same level.



Clearly, you can't even find the words to contradict my characterization of "coup".

If you ever figure it out let me know, until then enjoy your seat at the kids table with Jones.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Pinochet was the best thing that ever happened to Chile.  Look at Venezuela in comparison.  Pinochet cleaned the Communist out of power and saved Chile


----------



## CrusaderFrank

xband said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 40 Years Ago, This Chilean Exile Warned Us About the Shock Doctrine. Then He Was Assassinated.
> 
> Friend of Reagan and Thatcher. Murdering gangster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That brings back a memory and also a President of Chile named Allende who got assassinated probably by Pinochet and his goons.
Click to expand...


Allende killed himself once his plot to assassinate the Chilean military leadership was discovered


----------



## jon_berzerk

CrusaderFrank said:


> xband said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 40 Years Ago, This Chilean Exile Warned Us About the Shock Doctrine. Then He Was Assassinated.
> 
> Friend of Reagan and Thatcher. Murdering gangster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That brings back a memory and also a President of Chile named Allende who got assassinated probably by Pinochet and his goons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Allende killed himself once his plot to assassinate the Chilean military leadership was discovered
Click to expand...



yeah he blasted himself with an ak that castro gave him as a gift of all things 

--LOL


----------



## frigidweirdo

Tehon said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 40 Years Ago, This Chilean Exile Warned Us About the Shock Doctrine. Then He Was Assassinated.
> 
> Friend of Reagan and Thatcher. Murdering gangster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are a lot of bad politicians, and in Latin America more than usual.
> 
> Often power politicians see their own power as the most important, and not the people they serve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And sometimes the power politician is backed by an even greater power, which is who they truly represent. More than usual in Latin America.
Click to expand...


Of course, and they take their money, live the good life and hope they can get on a plane and live out their rich life in the US afterwards.


----------



## frigidweirdo

CrusaderFrank said:


> xband said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 40 Years Ago, This Chilean Exile Warned Us About the Shock Doctrine. Then He Was Assassinated.
> 
> Friend of Reagan and Thatcher. Murdering gangster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That brings back a memory and also a President of Chile named Allende who got assassinated probably by Pinochet and his goons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Allende killed himself once his plot to assassinate the Chilean military leadership was discovered
Click to expand...


Prove it. I'll give you a clue, no one really knows what happened in there.


----------



## gipper

jon_berzerk said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xband said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 40 Years Ago, This Chilean Exile Warned Us About the Shock Doctrine. Then He Was Assassinated.
> 
> Friend of Reagan and Thatcher. Murdering gangster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That brings back a memory and also a President of Chile named Allende who got assassinated probably by Pinochet and his goons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Allende killed himself once his plot to assassinate the Chilean military leadership was discovered
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yeah he blasted himself with an ak that castro gave him as a gift of all things
> 
> --LOL
Click to expand...

I am betting there isn't but a few leftists in the whole world, that know what you two just posted.  They firmly believe Pinochet had Allende murdered.  

Add this to the infinite number of things leftists are wrong about.

Chilean president Salvador Allende committed suicide, autopsy confirms


----------



## gipper

frigidweirdo said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xband said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 40 Years Ago, This Chilean Exile Warned Us About the Shock Doctrine. Then He Was Assassinated.
> 
> Friend of Reagan and Thatcher. Murdering gangster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That brings back a memory and also a President of Chile named Allende who got assassinated probably by Pinochet and his goons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Allende killed himself once his plot to assassinate the Chilean military leadership was discovered
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prove it. I'll give you a clue, no one really knows what happened in there.
Click to expand...

Wrong...see my post above.

Don't feel bad you are among millions who don't know shit.


----------



## jon_berzerk

gipper said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xband said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 40 Years Ago, This Chilean Exile Warned Us About the Shock Doctrine. Then He Was Assassinated.
> 
> Friend of Reagan and Thatcher. Murdering gangster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That brings back a memory and also a President of Chile named Allende who got assassinated probably by Pinochet and his goons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Allende killed himself once his plot to assassinate the Chilean military leadership was discovered
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yeah he blasted himself with an ak that castro gave him as a gift of all things
> 
> --LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am betting there isn't but a few leftists in the whole world, that know what you two just posted.  They firmly believe Pinochet had Allende murdered.
> 
> Add this to the infinite number of things leftists are wrong about.
> 
> Chilean president Salvador Allende committed suicide, autopsy confirms
Click to expand...



yes i bet you are correct

it burns their eyes just reading the truth


----------



## jon_berzerk

frigidweirdo said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xband said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 40 Years Ago, This Chilean Exile Warned Us About the Shock Doctrine. Then He Was Assassinated.
> 
> Friend of Reagan and Thatcher. Murdering gangster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That brings back a memory and also a President of Chile named Allende who got assassinated probably by Pinochet and his goons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Allende killed himself once his plot to assassinate the Chilean military leadership was discovered
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prove it. I'll give you a clue, no one really knows what happened in there.
Click to expand...


it is history


----------



## Tehon

jon_berzerk said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xband said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 40 Years Ago, This Chilean Exile Warned Us About the Shock Doctrine. Then He Was Assassinated.
> 
> Friend of Reagan and Thatcher. Murdering gangster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That brings back a memory and also a President of Chile named Allende who got assassinated probably by Pinochet and his goons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Allende killed himself once his plot to assassinate the Chilean military leadership was discovered
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prove it. I'll give you a clue, no one really knows what happened in there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it is history
Click to expand...

It is irrelevant.


----------



## jon_berzerk

Tehon said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xband said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 40 Years Ago, This Chilean Exile Warned Us About the Shock Doctrine. Then He Was Assassinated.
> 
> Friend of Reagan and Thatcher. Murdering gangster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That brings back a memory and also a President of Chile named Allende who got assassinated probably by Pinochet and his goons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Allende killed himself once his plot to assassinate the Chilean military leadership was discovered
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prove it. I'll give you a clue, no one really knows what happened in there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it is history
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is irrelevant.
Click to expand...


no actually it is 

because leftards always have a false narrative of history


----------



## gipper

jon_berzerk said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xband said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 40 Years Ago, This Chilean Exile Warned Us About the Shock Doctrine. Then He Was Assassinated.
> 
> Friend of Reagan and Thatcher. Murdering gangster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That brings back a memory and also a President of Chile named Allende who got assassinated probably by Pinochet and his goons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Allende killed himself once his plot to assassinate the Chilean military leadership was discovered
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yeah he blasted himself with an ak that castro gave him as a gift of all things
> 
> --LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am betting there isn't but a few leftists in the whole world, that know what you two just posted.  They firmly believe Pinochet had Allende murdered.
> 
> Add this to the infinite number of things leftists are wrong about.
> 
> Chilean president Salvador Allende committed suicide, autopsy confirms
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yes i bet you are correct
> 
> it burns their eyes just reading the truth
Click to expand...

They must go through life continually being surprised by how much they have wrong. One would think they would learn...but no.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

frigidweirdo said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xband said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 40 Years Ago, This Chilean Exile Warned Us About the Shock Doctrine. Then He Was Assassinated.
> 
> Friend of Reagan and Thatcher. Murdering gangster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That brings back a memory and also a President of Chile named Allende who got assassinated probably by Pinochet and his goons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Allende killed himself once his plot to assassinate the Chilean military leadership was discovered
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prove it. I'll give you a clue, no one really knows what happened in there.
Click to expand...


Prove it...LOL


----------



## CrusaderFrank

The American Left LOVES Communist dictators


----------



## frigidweirdo

CrusaderFrank said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xband said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 40 Years Ago, This Chilean Exile Warned Us About the Shock Doctrine. Then He Was Assassinated.
> 
> Friend of Reagan and Thatcher. Murdering gangster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That brings back a memory and also a President of Chile named Allende who got assassinated probably by Pinochet and his goons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Allende killed himself once his plot to assassinate the Chilean military leadership was discovered
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prove it. I'll give you a clue, no one really knows what happened in there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prove it...LOL
Click to expand...


Yeah, prove it, lol, as if you'd ever go and prove anything right? You're not on here to debate, right?


----------



## Tehon

jon_berzerk said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xband said:
> 
> 
> 
> That brings back a memory and also a President of Chile named Allende who got assassinated probably by Pinochet and his goons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Allende killed himself once his plot to assassinate the Chilean military leadership was discovered
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prove it. I'll give you a clue, no one really knows what happened in there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it is history
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no actually it is
> 
> because leftards always have a false narrative of history
Click to expand...

It doesn't change the narrative of history, it's just a detail. Hardly worth a pat on the back.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Allende would have collapsed Chile decades ago, as it stands Chile is a paradise while Communist Venezuela is another Progressives success story


----------



## jon_berzerk

Tehon said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Allende killed himself once his plot to assassinate the Chilean military leadership was discovered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prove it. I'll give you a clue, no one really knows what happened in there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it is history
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no actually it is
> 
> because leftards always have a false narrative of history
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn't change the narrative of history, it's just a detail. Hardly worth a pat on the back.
Click to expand...



actually it is the devil in the details 

it is quite a different narrative then what weirdo 

was presenting


----------



## Tehon

jon_berzerk said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prove it. I'll give you a clue, no one really knows what happened in there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is history
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no actually it is
> 
> because leftards always have a false narrative of history
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn't change the narrative of history, it's just a detail. Hardly worth a pat on the back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> actually it is the devil in the details
> 
> it is quite a different narrative then what weirdo
> 
> was presenting
Click to expand...

No it isn't. Not one thing is altered by the way in which Allende died. The coup that overthrew a democratically elected government is unaltered. The human rights violations that followed the coup is unaltered. Chicago Boys taking control of the Chilean economy, unaltered. The perceptions of Pinochet as a authoritarian fascist pos, unaltered. The perceptions that conservatives love authoritarian fascist dictators, unaltered.

If you intend to continue your line of reasoning, you will at some point have to break from conservative tradition and show something substantive to back your position.


----------



## jon_berzerk

Tehon said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> it is history
> 
> 
> 
> It is irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no actually it is
> 
> because leftards always have a false narrative of history
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn't change the narrative of history, it's just a detail. Hardly worth a pat on the back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> actually it is the devil in the details
> 
> it is quite a different narrative then what weirdo
> 
> was presenting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it isn't. Not one thing is altered by the way in which Allende died. The coup that overthrew a democratically elected government is unaltered. The human rights violations that followed the coup is unaltered. Chicago Boys taking control of the Chilean economy, unaltered. The perceptions of Pinochet as a authoritarian fascist pos, unaltered. The perceptions that conservatives love authoritarian fascist dictators, unaltered.
> 
> If you intend to continue your line of reasoning, you will at some point have to break from conservative tradition and show something substantive to back your position.
Click to expand...


wtf are you rambling about 

the point is that a leftard on this board in post 33 was misstating history 

and was corrected


----------



## Tommy Tainant

How General Pinochet's detention changed the meaning of justice

It was a great day when that murdering bastard was arrested and a tragedy when he never got to court.

What could you do when the worlds most powerful nation is protecting him though ?


----------



## gipper

Tommy Tainant said:


> How General Pinochet's detention changed the meaning of justice
> 
> It was a great day when that murdering bastard was arrested and a tragedy when he never got to court.
> 
> What could you do when the worlds most powerful nation is protecting him though ?


Hey Tammy, when are you going to condemn dictators like Stalin, Mao, Castro, the fat assholes in N. Korea, Pol Pot, etc?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

gipper said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> How General Pinochet's detention changed the meaning of justice
> 
> It was a great day when that murdering bastard was arrested and a tragedy when he never got to court.
> 
> What could you do when the worlds most powerful nation is protecting him though ?
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Tammy, when are you going to condemn dictators like Stalin, Mao, Castro, the fat assholes in N. Korea, Pol Pot, etc?
Click to expand...

There is a difference between those arseholes and this arsehole.


----------



## gipper

Tommy Tainant said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> How General Pinochet's detention changed the meaning of justice
> 
> It was a great day when that murdering bastard was arrested and a tragedy when he never got to court.
> 
> What could you do when the worlds most powerful nation is protecting him though ?
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Tammy, when are you going to condemn dictators like Stalin, Mao, Castro, the fat assholes in N. Korea, Pol Pot, etc?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a difference between those arseholes and this arsehole.
Click to expand...

Agreed, but what do you consider those differences to be?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

gipper said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> How General Pinochet's detention changed the meaning of justice
> 
> It was a great day when that murdering bastard was arrested and a tragedy when he never got to court.
> 
> What could you do when the worlds most powerful nation is protecting him though ?
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Tammy, when are you going to condemn dictators like Stalin, Mao, Castro, the fat assholes in N. Korea, Pol Pot, etc?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a difference between those arseholes and this arsehole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed, but what do you consider those differences to be?
Click to expand...

My government never supported them.


----------



## Meathead

Tommy Tainant said:


> There is a difference between those arseholes and this arsehole.


We defer to you, being the fudge packer that you are.


----------



## gipper

Tommy Tainant said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> How General Pinochet's detention changed the meaning of justice
> 
> It was a great day when that murdering bastard was arrested and a tragedy when he never got to court.
> 
> What could you do when the worlds most powerful nation is protecting him though ?
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Tammy, when are you going to condemn dictators like Stalin, Mao, Castro, the fat assholes in N. Korea, Pol Pot, etc?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a difference between those arseholes and this arsehole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed, but what do you consider those differences to be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My government never supported them.
Click to expand...

Are you sure about that?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

gipper said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> How General Pinochet's detention changed the meaning of justice
> 
> It was a great day when that murdering bastard was arrested and a tragedy when he never got to court.
> 
> What could you do when the worlds most powerful nation is protecting him though ?
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Tammy, when are you going to condemn dictators like Stalin, Mao, Castro, the fat assholes in N. Korea, Pol Pot, etc?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a difference between those arseholes and this arsehole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed, but what do you consider those differences to be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My government never supported them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you sure about that?
Click to expand...

Lol, pretty sure. I dont have a problem with Castro to be fair and Stalin got due respect for helping us beat Hitler. That was rightly seen as the priority at the time.
But the world would have been a better place without all of the dictators you could name.

Pinochet was feted by thatcher who never met a right wing dictator she didnt like.


----------



## Meathead

Tommy Tainant said:


> Lol, pretty sure. I dont have a problem with Castro to be fair and Stalin got due respect for helping us beat Hitler. That was rightly seen as the priority at the time.
> But the world would have been a better place without all of the dictators you could name.
> 
> Pinochet was feted by thatcher who never met a right wing dictator she didnt like.


If you can be fair to Stalin, why then not be "fair" to Pinochet? After all, he was the priority at the time. Being a fudge packer is one thing, but being a a disingenuous and hypocritical prick is something else altogether.


----------



## gipper

Tommy Tainant said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Tammy, when are you going to condemn dictators like Stalin, Mao, Castro, the fat assholes in N. Korea, Pol Pot, etc?
> 
> 
> 
> There is a difference between those arseholes and this arsehole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed, but what do you consider those differences to be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My government never supported them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you sure about that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, pretty sure. I dont have a problem with Castro to be fair and Stalin got due respect for helping us beat Hitler. That was rightly seen as the priority at the time.
> But the world would have been a better place without all of the dictators you could name.
> 
> Pinochet was feted by thatcher who never met a right wing dictator she didnt like.
Click to expand...

Stalin was one of history's greatest mass murderers.  WTF is wrong with you Tammy?


----------



## Tehon

Conservative supporters of authoritarian fascist dictators are desperately trying to derail the topic of this thread, their hero Augusto Pinochet. Who is just another in a long line of fascist dictators serving their capitalist masters, contradicting the idea that capitalism is synonymous with freedom.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded

Tommy Tainant said:


> 40 Years Ago, This Chilean Exile Warned Us About the Shock Doctrine. Then He Was Assassinated.
> 
> Friend of Reagan and Thatcher. Murdering gangster.


Hero of the Chilean people. You are an obese slob.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

gipper said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a difference between those arseholes and this arsehole.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed, but what do you consider those differences to be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My government never supported them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you sure about that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, pretty sure. I dont have a problem with Castro to be fair and Stalin got due respect for helping us beat Hitler. That was rightly seen as the priority at the time.
> But the world would have been a better place without all of the dictators you could name.
> 
> Pinochet was feted by thatcher who never met a right wing dictator she didnt like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stalin was one of history's greatest mass murderers.  WTF is wrong with you Tammy?
Click to expand...

Indeed he was. But at the time of the second world war people were grateful that the Russians were on our side. Stalin got respect for that. He lost it afterwards but there you go.
Pretty much all the African despots started life being feted as heroic freedom fighters. And yet 20 years on they are killing their own people whilst salting away millions in Swiss accounts.

Pinochet was a louse who herded his own people into the national stadium for torture and execution. All at our expense.


----------

